
Cosmic rays may soon stymie quantum computing - bookofjoe
https://phys.org/news/2020-08-cosmic-rays-stymie-quantum.html
======
bookofjoe
>Impact of ionizing radiation on superconducting qubit coherence

[https://www.nature.com/articles/s41586-020-2619-8](https://www.nature.com/articles/s41586-020-2619-8)

